# Thoughts on online lesson programs?



## Myrrhydian (4 mo ago)

Have online DIY-style lesson programs worked for anyone? Specifically dressage? Any that you'd recommend?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Online....*not* something I would participate in.
What good is videoing and sending when you need correction instantly so you not muscle memory the wrong action...
Don't care what discipline you ride that would hold true....

*In person lessons or wait till it can be in-person. *

If you want to watch a accomplished rider ride and demonstrate, well if its all you have...but in-person instruction to me who can correct me as I'm doing wrong is what works best for me.
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

Though I wasn't personally participating, I have observed a couple that were "online", but also in real time. A fair amount of technology was involved, which allowed for direct feedback to the rider. A "Pivo" or person manning one tripod mounted camera (phone) aimed at the rider, and the rider has a second phone and headphones on them to hear the instruction. Arena needs to be on the smaller size, or ride in a small portion to keep the rider visible to instructor. And of course you need to have good signal or WiFi at the barn. Not for everyone certainly, but an option that shouldn't be discounted either!


----------

